# Roermond Kanal angeln?



## MrKrivonos (9. September 2017)

Hi,

bin neu hier , habe das Forum nach aktuellen Angel stellen nicht gefunden.

Habe mir dieses Jahr die VISpass Limburg geholt, und wollte mal fragen welche Angelplätze ihr mir empfehlen könntet.

Habe bereits an der Maas und Donkermack probiert, aber kein großen erfolg dabei gehabt.

Wollte jetzt am Kanal probieren sollte auch in Roermond sein Straße Kanaalweg hat jemand dort Erfahrung?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Nizzyx (12. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Hi,

hier wird vermutlich niemand seine Hotspots preisgeben ;-)
Auf was angelst du denn und mit welcher Methode?
Ich bin öfters mal in Wessem, das ist in der Nähe von Roermond. Da geht sowohl Raub- als auch Friedfisch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Grüße dich,

wie Nizzyx bereits erwähnt hat, es wird keiner irgendwelche Spots verraten.
Jeder sollte sich diese selbst erarbeiten aber wie du dahin kommst und wie du passende Spots findest, kannst du im folgenden Video - welches wir mit dem Anglerboard gemacht haben - erfahren.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8

Dort geben wir ein paar Tipps, wie wir uns neue Stellen an bisher unbekannten Gewässern in den Niederlanden raus suchen.

Zu Roermond und Umgebung sei aber gesagt: Die Ecke dürfte die wohl am stärksten beangelte Gegend in Holland sein. Jeder von NRW fängt dort direkt an zu angeln und wenn man sich im Internet umschaut, jede zweite Frage ist Roermond, Venlo und c.o. 

Demnach ist das Gewässer einem starken Befischungsdruck ausgesetzt. Hinzu kommt, das noch viele Deutsche nicht begriffen haben, das in den Niederlanden C&R zum guten Ton gehört und deshalb viele Fische abgeschlagen werden. Und das sorgt am Ende dafür das es dort schwieriger ist Fische zu fangen. Da macht es meist mehr Sinn, etwas weiter raus zu fahren oder nicht ganz so offensichtliche Stellen aufzusuchen. 20 Minuten weiter fahren kann da schon eine Menge ausmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

DAnke Dennis, wie immer schön erklärt!


----------



## MrKrivonos (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Danke Jungs für die Info


----------



## mfgrolf (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier wird vermutlich niemand seine Hotspots preisgeben ;-)



Was ist denn so schlimm daran? Klärt mich auf 

Fangen muss man doch immer noch selber, Spot hin oder her.


----------



## krauthi7 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

gute hotspots werden immer weniger ,und wenn man mal einen sehr guten hat ,kann er sehr schnell überfischt werden . - alles schon erlebt -

gruß


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*



mfgrolf schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm daran? Klärt mich auf
> 
> Fangen muss man doch immer noch selber, Spot hin oder her.



Hallo,

da ist halt Fangneid und Missgunst weit unter den Anglern verbreitet#d.
Ich hatte und habe nie Probleme, einem etwas hilflosen Neuling an einem Gewässer ein paar gute Tipps zu geben.
Schließlich bekam ich früher auch so manchen Tipp. Dadurch fängt man ja selbst nicht schlechter - wie Du schon schreibst, fangen muss man selber.
Irgendwie hat mir der Petrus das oft vergolten.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## krauthi7 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

sicher bekommt jeder einen tipp ,und kann auch gerne mal mit zum angeln fahren , wenn man sich dann näher kennt und weiß wie der Kollege mit fisch und angelstellen umgeht ,verrate ich auch top hotspots , 

das hat allerdings nichts mit fangneid oder ähnlichem zu tun 
gruß


----------



## mfgrolf (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist halt Fangneid und Missgunst weit unter den Anglern verbreitet#d.
> Ich hatte und habe nie Probleme, einem etwas hilflosen Neuling an einem Gewässer ein paar gute Tipps zu geben.
> ...



So seh ich das 

Ich hab jetzt einige Zeit investiert um mir an der Maas und am Juliankanaal ein paar gut erreichbare Ecken zusammen zu suchen, da springt mir auch kein Fisch freiwillig in den Kescher.

Für mich der Sinn eines Forums, Wissen auszutauschen.

Dass man nicht gleich alles mit jedem teilen will und muss, okay. Aber einen Bereich als Start für Anfänger zu benennen ist doch schon mal ne Riesenhilfe. 
Auf google maps z.B. sehen einige Stellen vielversprechend aus. Dann fährt man hin und stellt fest dass zumindest für Uferangler wie mich das gar keinen Sinn hat weil entweder die Ufer komplett verkrautet sind oder die Böschung so steil ist dass man gar nicht ans Wasser ran kommt.

Fazit: Haufen Zeit für nix.

Da kann schon helfen wenn einer sagen würde: "Hafen xy hat gut begehbare  Stellen." Oder "Der Abschnitt zwischen a und b besteht aus Spundwänden an die man gut heran kommt."


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

@ mfgrolf:
Gut erkannt! Danke.


----------



## densko (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Probier es mal am Latteraalkanal oder am Julianakanaal! 

Sobald du eine schöne Stelle hast die nicht gerade zugewuchert ist, hast du schon mal einen Platz. Jetzt kommt es auf dich an wie du angelst.

Klar gibts bestimmt noch ein paar trickst und kniffel oder eine besser und weniger bessere stelle, zumindest fängst du fisch egal wo du dort angelst meiner meinung.

Es wird auch tage geben da wirst du absolut nichts fangen!

Wir lernen alle immer nur dazu |wavey:

Gruß und viel Glück


----------



## krauthi7 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

51.172411, 5.866339  für zander und barsch 

51.162036, 5.887493 für hecht

  gruß


----------



## mfgrolf (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Hmmm, gar nicht so weit weg von meinen Fleckchen bisher 

50.905078, 5.723292  Das Becken ist mit einer Schüttung abgetrennt worden, da kann man sich ca 100m frei bewegen.

50.958593, 5.755537  Wen der Brückenlärm nicht stört... da ist ne niedrige Spundwand, allerdings ist das recht schräg bis ans Wasser, evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache

50.998282, 5.772521 Barsche und Rapfen gefunden


----------



## krauthi7 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

hier noch ein paar : top für hecht barsch und zander 
52.751922, 6.924708
52.753241, 6.924901 
52.723468, 6.969284

ist zwar ein bisschen fahren, aber wer fangen will :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Danke euch - es gefällt mir, wenn geholfen wird!


----------



## Nizzyx (15. September 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Ich persönlich kann den Julianakanaal nicht empfehlen. Habe dort Juni - August bestimmt 40 Std auf Zander gefischt und nur einen gefangen. Barsche gab es immer wieder mal als Beifang. Hecht gibt es glaube ich gar nicht?!
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich immer nur an 4-5 Stellen gefischt habe, erst seit diesem Jahr angel und es nur mit allenmöglichen Gummifischen versucht habe. Eventuell geht auf Köderfisch mehr.

Einige Angler die ich getroffen habe sagten auch, dass Zander hier in der Provinz Limburg richtig schwer ist. Die besten Chancen hat man mit Boot und Echolot. Dann würde ich es auf den Maasplassen versuchen.

Aufgrund dessen habe ich mich mit einer leichten Rute ausgestattet und mich auf Barsch spezialisiert. Die kann man hier überall fangen und machen an einer leichten Rute auch mega Spaß.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Checco (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Im Julianakanal hab ich dieses Jahr Zander und Barsch gefangen, nen Hecht habe ich da noch nie gefangen, ich angele gerne am Nederweert Kanal, da hab ich auch schon Hechte dran gehabt aber da fahre ich gerne für Barsch und Zander hin.
Manchmal tut sich aber auch überhaupt nix, so ist angeln halt.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Hallo MrKrivonos ,
Wie einige schon geschrieben haben, fahr zum Juliana-Kanal oder Lateral-Kanal oder aber die Maas selber !!!
Es ist in allen Kanälen reichlich Fisch vorhanden.......
entgegen anderer Meinung.
Such dir Einmündungen,Häfen, Schiffsanleger ect. und mach mal einen Ansitz mit Köderfisch, und Du wirst nicht lange ohne Raubfisch bleiben.
Ich selber Angel häufig am Juliana-Kanal, und bin äußerst selten als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.
Nimm Dir kleine Köfi´s mit ca. 10-15 cm. auf das Vorfach aufziehen....Vorfachlänge 80-1,00 m.
Laufblei dran und es kann losgehen.
Tip:
Juliana-Kanal in " ECHT" .....A2 Richtung 6101 Echt...
Aasterbergerweg ( Brücke ) wenn Du von der Autobahn abfährst...bis zum Kreisverkehr (2 Ausfahrt) dann rausfahren...
ca.100 m. dort geht eine kleine Straße rechts bis zu einer Kaimauer, dort kannst Du Parken.
Dann gehst Du unter die Brücke durch bist Du an ein Schiffswende Becken kommst, ca. 50 m. von der Brücke, dort kannst Du Wunderbar sitzen und auch fangen.
Spinnfischen geht auch, ist aber etwas Schwieriger...versuchs mal mit Drop-Shot an der Strömungskannte !!!
Angel bitte nicht auf der Kaimauer.....nicht das dies Verboten wäre, aber dort bekommst Du viele Hänger, dort liegen alte Gehwegplatten im Wasser.
Noch ein Tipp: Schipperskerk-Hafen.....dort liegen einige Hausboote !!!
Gute Stelle....gut zu Sitzen, Auto kannst Du gleich hinter Dir abstellen....kurzer Weg zum Wasser.!!!
So hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig Helfen, sonst melde Dich einfach mal, bin allesdings bis zum 22.10. in Urlaub.
Gruß Willi


----------



## MrKrivonos (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Leute die geholfen haben .


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Moin moin,
 kurze Frage,
 habe den Vispass vom HSV de Swalm und möchte am WE
 an der Roer in Roermond angeln.
 Der Visplanner zeigt dunkel blau, also darf ich da angeln ?
 Man hört unterschiedliches für diesen Bereich und die Polizei wohnt gleich um die Ecke.

 fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## mfgrolf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Hast du noch die Gewässerliste in Buchform bekommen?

Das soll doch noch die Grundlage sein, wobei die App eigentlich aktueller ist. Bei dunkelblau würd ich mir keinen Kopf machen, aber das bin nur ich


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*

Hi!
Wenn man im "Visplaner" Gewässer betrachtet, sollte man ganz reinscrollen; da tauchen an fast allen Gewässern auch einige hellblaue Stellen auf, was nicht unbedingt bedeutet das man dort nicht angeln darf, sondern eher nicht ans Wasser kommt.
Wenn es dunkelblau ist, dann darf man dort auch fischen.

Mal so ganz generell: Roermond oder Gennep sind keine wirklich guten Adressen - mit jedem Kilometer richtung west/nordwest wirds besser..|wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Roermond Kanal angeln?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> kurze Frage,
> habe den Vispass vom HSV de Swalm und möchte am WE
> an der Roer in Roermond angeln.
> Der Visplanner zeigt dunkel blau, also darf ich da angeln ?


Grundsätzlich gilt das der VISplanner als offizielles Dokument gilt. Was dort steht ist erst einmal für dich Gesetz. Wenn besondere Regeln (Bitte auch die Texte beachten, wenn du das Gewässer anklickst) oder Schilder am Gewässer nichts anderes sagen - Feuer frei.

P.S. In dem Bereich gibt es wohl wirklich ein Gebiet/Bereich der mit dem VISpas alleine wohl nicht beangelt werden darf laut einigen Aussagen. Im Zweifelsfalle hast du dich aber an die Regeln gehalten, denn du bist nicht für die falschen Pflege der App verantwortlich. Aber wenn du davon weißt, dass es dort nicht erlaubt ist, lass die Finger davon bzw. informiere dich vor Ort in den Angelgeschäften.


----------

